#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Sub kast (kwint audio ?)

## Mr Dj

hoi,
Ik ben deze kasten al vaker tegen gekomen en die knallen dus echt wel hard (naar mijn mening). Ik weet dat ze er zo ONGEVEER uitzien van buitenaf maar weet iemand hoe het binnenwerk is, wat voor een ontwerp en evt bouwtekeningen (ik zou hem graag maken).

Ik heb gehoord dat het Kwint audio is (komt mij niet bekend voor), maar weet het niet zeker.

Ik heb er een tekeningetje van gemaakt (zoals ik het ongeveer zag, voorkant weet ik zeker en de schuine kant met het gat ook)

weet iemand hier meer van ???

http://groups.msn.com/JHFORUMFILES/k...to&PhotoID=318

----------


## Powermusic

Hoi,

Kwint Audio zit 3 minuten van mij af (Wintelre, vlak bij Eindhoven). Is zeker leuk spul, en je komt het hier in de buurt steeds meer tegen.
Je zou eens kunnen bellen of mailen met de maker van deze kasten:

Hans Kwinten
040-2052810
info@kwintaudio.nl

----------


## Contour

Ziet eruit als een gevouwen hoorn (zoals de SL-36 van CerwinVega) kijk eens bij fotoforum geluid "De Jong SoundSystems". De basreflex poort heeft als taak het frequentiebereik naar beneden uit te breiden. Hoe groot schat jij deze kasten ongeveer?

MVG Contour

----------


## Mr Dj

> citaat:
>  Hoe groot schat jij deze kasten ongeveer?



70X70X90

----------


## Contour

Dan moet je je tekeningtoch echt wat aanpassen :-)

De afmetingen lijken een beetje op die van het kleinere model Earthquake 62x62x92cm alleen deze heeft geen extra basreflexpoort. Dit is natuurlijk wel eenvoudig te maken.

MVG Contour

----------


## Destiny

Wat kost dat nou... kwint audio?

En is het kwalitatief nou echt iets?

_________________________________
Sander (DJ Jip)
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_

----------


## Powermusic

Hoi, 

Hé Jasper, ja ik ben het.

Met Kwint Audio haal je naar mijn mening best wat kwaliteit in huis, en het klinkt zeker niet slecht.(geen reclame hoor...) Ik dacht dat hij voor de baskisten RCF gebruikt en voor Mid/Hoog RCF en Beyma.Het is wel best prijzig. Ik hoorde met Karnaval hier in Wintelre een setje Kwint met per kant een baskistje met 2 X 12"
en een topje met 10" en een 1" driver en dit koste iets meer dan fl.9000,-, klonk wel lekker.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Hoi,

Voor zover ik weet gebruikt hij voor de topjes JBL en voor de bas RCF. Wel zijn de zets allemaal maar uitgevoert met 15" (is jammer vooral als je echt wilt beuken). Ik heb wel eens een Kwint set bijgehuurt bij een collega, ik vindt het voor disco goed maar echt spraak wil ik er liever niet over doen. De versterkers die bij de sets zitten (hij adviseerd QSC) worden door hem aangepast met een "speciaal"filter. (vindt ik jammer, gebruik liever processors dan kun je je set nog aanpassen aan de zaal).

Ik weet niet welke set jullie gezien hebben, waarschijnlijk de grote clubset zoals hij ze noemt (2xbas (verschillende mate kast) en 1xtop per kant) want dat is de set waar ik mee gewerkt heb, de de set die ik het meeste gezien heb, of de kleine set en dat is 1xbas en 1xtop per kant (de bas is dan de middelste kast van de grote set).

Graag wil ik wel mensen horen die er ook ervaring mee hebben, omdat je het toch vaker tegenkomt hier in de buurt ( ik woon zelf in Maarheeze).

MVG Willem (soundexpresse@planet.nl)

----------


## Mr Dj

Ik heb gehoord dat, dat wat Toon de Quant heeft ook kwint audio is, en dat setje gaat zeker wel hard, en een bas van heb-ik-jou-daar.
het ziet er niet meer uit (oud) maar beukt wel lekker moet ik zeggen.

----------


## Powermusic

Met karnaval vertelde Hans Kwinten mij volgens mij dat hij al een tijdje geen JBL gebruikt (waarom weet ik niet)
Ook vetelde hij dat hij zelden (weet niet sinds waneer) 15" gebruikt 
omdat hij 12" voor de bass beter vind, Dit zou op vulume beter blijven "staan" (klopt dit eigenlijk)

Of Toon de Quant Kwint Audio heeft weet ik niet,Ik vind wel dat ie een super gave studio heeft!!!

----------


## bas_geluid

hoi Mr Dj

Toon de Quant heeft zeker Kwint audio.

minimaal 4 baskasten en 2 topjes per kant en als het nodig is huurt hij nog meer bij.

de set ziet er niet uit maar klink wel.

het heeft alleen natuurlijk geen naam zoals EAW, Turbosound, JBL of EV. en dat vinden sommige artiesten wel belangrijk. zelfs belangrijker dan de klank. maar ja.



groeten bas

----------


## Mr Dj

> citaat:
> 
> 
> de set ziet er niet uit maar klink wel.



En gaat GRUWLIJK HARD


ps; hij stopt ermee he, wat zou hij voor zo'n bassen/topjes/QSC amps nog kunnen vragen ?

----------


## stef1

Dag Jongens,

Draai redelijk vaak met kwint audio, wat willen jullie weten.
Ben geen verrader, maar weet wel dat er geen jbl in zit.

De sets zijn zwaar OK,je betaald wat maar dan heb je ook wat.
Beveiliging heeft hij een hekel aan gewoon gas erop!

----------


## stef1

Sorry ik bedoel dat er geen rcf in zit hahaha!!
jbl vroeger veel, nu veel minder.

----------


## Gast1401081

gemoved naar zelfbouw &lt;gerard&gt;

----------


## Rademakers

Hoi Stef,

Al gekeken naar de datum van de laatste post? [ :Embarrassment: )]

Mvg Johan

----------


## Rolandino

Dit topic is er al een tijdje en ik kwam dit in de zoekfunktie tegen.

Heb laatst een set gehoord van Kwint en ik moet zeggen WOW wat een geluid.

Ik heb gezocht op kwint en heb kontakt gehad met de ontwerper en maker van dit merk.

De set die ik gehoord heb is al ruim 15 jaar oud maar klinkt als een dijk.

Het was een dubbele set met dubbel 21 en een top met dubbel 12 meen ik aangestuurd met QSC versterkers.

Ik heb begrepen dat dit merk al wat jaren bezig is en binnenkort met een nieuwe naam komt om de wijde wereld in te gaan naam klinkt hetzelfde alleen schrijf je het anders namelijk Quint Audio.

Verder iemand goede ervaringen met dit merk ?

----------

